# Airplane Meadow via PCT



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Yesterday we took advantage of the great weather and ventured south on the Pacific Crest Trail from the Government Meadow trailhead to Airplane Meadow. The trails were in fine shape with no deadfalls and very little mud from recent rains.
On a negative note we did encounter bees several times during the day. Ground bees are common this time of the year and are easily agitated as they get more aggressive about protecting their nest in the late summer and fall. When you hear “Bees!” it’s time to move out.
On the way to our designated lunch spot at Airplane Meadows we stopped at Arch Rock and WOW what a place. Just a short jog (less than a quarter of a mile) off of the PCT along a side trail, Arch Rock is easy to get to and well worth the small bit of cross country travel. 








It's a LONG way down from here!

From high atop Arch Rock the views are spectacular with Castle Rocks (the white speck in the center of the photo is the sun shining through a natural hole in the rock formation) in view as well as Mnt Rainier, the Olympics, Stewart and other ranges.









For me the best part of Arch Rock is the easy access, your vehicle does most of the work in getting to the higher elevations. Once you get on the trail you stay fairly flat and level along the route, (no billy goat scrambling here!). 










As always for more details on the trail, pics, a free trail map, and more click here.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, that is beautiful.


----------



## Adonai Ace (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow thats amazing, I'd like to ride somewhere like that one day.


----------

